# Bought a new PC and ...



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... it's bloody great.

Went for the Evesham Axis 2400+MK. Collected it from Cambridge this afternoon. The 17" LCD display is superb, as is the sound quality. I've got the new PC playing CDs as I'm using the old PC with this internet link.

The only problem I have is finding the easiest way of transferring all my files over to the new PC - thoughts anyone?

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Moley i presume you haven't got a netork card in the older system. Has it got a cd writer? Then the simplest would be to burn some cd's and transfer your files over. This only goes for your data, software will have to be reinstalled.

Otherwise you could transfer files by serial cable. I'm not too sure on how you would do this. I'm sure you'd need a file tranfer/sync program.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Moley - get into the gut of old PC - get the hard drive - set it as SLAVE - small white jumpers near main cable (there is usually a diagram of setting on top of HD) - open new pc and attached old hd to the second connection on the new HD cable.
The old hd will be recognised as another drive - you will be able to transfer data from the old files to new pc - once done disconnect old hd and close up new pc.
Only prob being is warranty - check Eve. don't invalidate warranty when u open the case.

If it is installed programs u want to transfer then NO - you MUST reinstall all old software that u want on to new PC - copying will not suffice.
Dead easy operation to carry out.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley i presume you haven't got a netork card in the older system. Has it got a cd writer? Then the simplest would be to burn some cd's and transfer your files over. This only goes for your data, software will have to be reinstalled.


Unfortunately, my "old" machine doesn't have a CD RW or network capability.



> Otherwise you could transfer files by serial cable. I'm not too sure on how you would do this. I'm sure you'd need a file tranfer/sync program.


Yes, this was mentioned by the chap in the Evesham shop - but exactly how this is done is a mystery ;D

I may go and buy a cheap and cheerful CD-RW for my existing PC.

Any other thoughts welcome.

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hrm - cheap cheerful cd-rw - Â£50 give u an excellent one in the form of a Liteon. However buying another cd-rw purely for the xfer of files is a little OTT.
Try the HD slave method [smiley=whip.gif]

I'll come down and do the xfer for you - not been able to drive TT for 2 weeks due to shoulder OP - she needs a run the poor thing......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Off Topic - But -

FHblue - nice colour choice - if a little =erring on the homosexual side of life......but its good to see someone is brave enough not to get silver


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - get into the gut of old PC - get the hard drive - set it as SLAVE - small white jumpers near main cable (there is usually a diagram of setting on top of HD) - open new pc and attached old hd to the second connection on the new HD cable.
> The old hd will be recognised as another drive - you will be able to transfer data from the old files to new pc - once done disconnect old hd and close up new pc.
> Only prob being is warranty - check Eve. don't invalidate warranty when u open the case.


Evesham seem to be very pragmatic about opening their PCs - they recognise that people want to upgrade and ... even check what they've paid for is actually correct - so, the HD route sounds good.



> If it is installed programs u want to transfer then NO - you MUST reinstall all old software that u want on to new PC - copying will not suffice.
> Dead easy operation to carry out.


Nope, I just want to transfer files.

Moley.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Moley - then fine - HD method is easy and the quickest option. 5 mins max to get old HD hooked up and then transfer the files.
There is no need to even unhook old HD after that as it can be used for that little bit extra amount of storage.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Cheers sa|nTT ... now go and get that red nose seen to FGS!

Moley


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

Or, buy iPod/Archos JukeBox etc, transfer files, and then justify cost by insisting you'll use it when you go to the gym to listen to your mp3s!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Red Nose Gone - Was was begining to look as stupid as Jonathan Woss


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Moley - I would go the network card route. You can pick them up for 30 quid each. Once they are in to both of your machines they will have a lot more uses then just copying the files from one pc to another. You could for example share the internet connection between the two pc's, allowing them to both be internet connected. Furthermore, you could play music stored on one pc out of the speakers connected to the other pc. Etc....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats all ok if the old pc is of any good - however if its not that great (hence need for new pc) then the old one would probably remain redundant etc - still leaves hd piggy backing the better option - far faster than a 10/100 nic network.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

If you have an ethernet card in each pc just get a network cross over cable from somewhere like PC World (only cos they have then in stock) and set up a share on your old PC so that it shares the hard disk. Then just pull over what data you want. That is what I did with my latest PC and I think it cost about Â£3.50 or so for the cable (rip off) and a little messing about in Windows. No opening of machines etc and avoids the warranty issue. Faster than serial cable but slower than installing old hard drive.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks all for your suggestions.

Something I didn't say is that my old PC (PII 233MHz) is going to a relative, so this puts a few restrictions on what I can do.

However, problem solved. I used the HD route. Took the HD out of my old PC - didn't have any manual on what jumper to use for the "Slave" mode, so just moved it over to the next set of pins. Plugged it into my new PC and ... hey presto, it detects it and becomes drive F: Copied all my files with no hassle. Then re-installed the HD back into my old PC and it still works ;D (Still using the old machine as I haven't got the antivirus s/w yet.)

Then I forgot about the bits needed for e-mail like the address book - can I find the file, can I buggery  Any suggestions chaps?

Thanks again and I'd certainly recommend the HD route.

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anti-virus - www.grisoft.com - download the free version. Will update for ever more and gives good coverage.


----------

